# Linux Applikationen > Anwendungen Allgemein, Software >  wget Downloads von "nicht html" Seiten

## Turr-I-Can

Ich bin gerade dabei mit wget herumzuexperimentieren, um so die gleiche Funktionalität hinzubekommen wie z.B. einem Manager wie Flash Get. Die ersten Versuche waren erfolgreich, nun möchte ich aus einem Forum heraus Daten herunterladen, die typischerweise mit [ url = http:xxxxxxxx ]... eingebunden wurden. Die url sehen denen dieses Forums sehr ähnlich, also mit sowas hier am Ende : gwbb.php?mode=view&forumid=30&threadid=60889. Nun meine Fragen:

a) ist das möglich (ich habe mit "search" den Hinweis gefunden, daß die Datenbank dynamisch ist und das irgendwie zu Komplikationen führt)
b) Administratoren mögen es nicht, wenn ein ganzes Forum als "Nachschlagewerk" offline gespeichert wird, aber wie siehts z.B. mit nur einem Thread aus? Wird die Datenbank da auch stark belastet?
c) gibt es andere Programme, die Flash Get o.ä. nahe kommen und als rpm vorliegen?
d) mit wget kann man html Homepages offline verfügbar machen, aber gibt es solche reine html Homepages überhaupt noch, mittlerweile werden doch Skripte eingebunden, Flash usw., hat dann wget immer noch eine gute Funktionalität?

----------


## lofwyr

Mit `wget -r '[URL]'` kann man problemlos dynamisch generierte Seiten auslesen. Wget fordert die Seiten vom Server genauso an wie jeder Browser. Der Server schickt dann die interpretierten Daten rüber.
Habe gerade nur noch ein wenig Probleme damit, dass wget alles in 8.3 Form saugt und damit die Links nicht stimmen.

*such man `wget` such such such*

----------


## RapidMax

Ich würde es unterlassen, ein Forum mit wget zu bearbeiten. 
In diesem Forum ist das zudem gar nicht gern gesehen und du riskierst einen Rausschmiss.

Wenn ich einen Beitrag eines Forum speichern will, nehme ich dazu einfach die Speichern unter.. -Funktion des Browsers.

Das Problem beim rekursiven download eines Forums ist die grossen Last, die dadurch entsteht. Da die Seiten dynamisch erzeugt werden, schlägt das viel mehr auf die Performance des Servers, als bei statischen Seiten. Zudem ist die Gefahr gross, das zuviel heruntergeladen wird, und so unötig Last erzeugt wird.

Ein weiterer Grund, der dagegen spricht ist die rechtliche Situation. Einige Foren verbieten das weiterverwenden der Inhalte.

Es hat übrigens weitere Thread zu diesem Thema im Forum, bei denen netzmeister seinen Standpunkt klarmacht. Ev. wirst du über die Suche fündig.

Gruss, Andy

----------

